# Roxie's Make Up



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the rear lights and the LED fogs


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah i told them to put them down there so I would look different on the street


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, she looks good. Are those 12's? And I like those led fogs, where did you get them and wire them?


----------



## whistler162 (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting but you need larger speakers.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah they are 12" Kenwood subs. 1200W's a piece and they're wired to a 1000W Kenwood Amp. The fog lights were the Eurobright white LED lights. I had the custom shop here in Garland, Tx install them where I wanted them. I wanted to be slightly different and I achieved that! When it gets dark I have to get some more pics. I just got my HID's installed on the headlights and then I had 2 LED red bars installed inside under the dash in the front. Plus there's a switch to turn it on and off so it's not TOO illegal.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice mods man....I like those rims!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Gah i want to show off the HIDs but...they keep messing up. I got them installed on Tueday and had to go back that afternoon cause the left one wasn't working and the right high beam wouldn't turn on. Now both headlights dont work and only 1 high beam and im in houston now. Bout to call these idiots who insalled it and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Tail lights are kind of cool but in checking, its illegal in Wisconsin to do that. You must have more leanient laws where your at. Gonna go with the LED tail lights for mine.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the LED fogs, very nicely done.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good. Lower it. Really. Do it.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to get it lowered but I am waiting for the money to do so. That and I will have to see where I can get it done at in Colorado for a good price. My HIDs are still not working. Called the company up and they are replacing the set with another brand for free that are a better quality. I just want my 8K HID's to work properly =\


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally...working 8K HIDS but I am wondering how long until these mess up in the Texas heat. I swear if I have to go back a 3rd time, I am getting my money back.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like how you did the tail lights and fog lights, your idea on being the only looking cruze is my way of thinking too, great job!!!!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx...I think I am the only person in Texas with foglights there haha


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx Lindsay


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

How did you tint tail lights?


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I had it professionally done but you can get a can of the Nightshade stuff and apply it after you take the lights out


----------

